# Mary Travers



## MA-Caver (Sep 17, 2009)

Am assuming that a lot of the young folks here are saying "who?" but the older folks would know this songbird from Peter Paul & Mary. 
The world is a little bit quieter and sadder. 


> *Mary Travers of 1960s folk anthem trio dies at 72*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully she's playing with Puff & Jackie Lee in the land called Honah Lee and resting from her battle with leukemia. 
Her voice and harmony will be missed.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 17, 2009)

One of things I look forward to every year when PBS affiliates do their pledge drives is hearing Peter, Paul and Mary.


----------



## Live True (Sep 17, 2009)

I have memories of my mother and I singing along with them on road trips or while we did chores around the house (along with other groups as well).  The way she lived and stood for her ideals is impressive, indeed.


----------



## morph4me (Sep 17, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2009)

I was a great fan of PPM. I'm sorry to hear this.

.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 17, 2009)

.


----------

